# Is this a LOOK ??



## ChristianB (Jul 27, 2004)

I stumbled across this frame, and thought it looked interesting, besides I needed smt else for my witner ride. It has the look stickers, but I'm not really sure if it's true.

Anyway, its a steel frame. It has 2 numbers under the BB:

1: 1972231
2: 63DD

The geometry is 61 c-c seat tube and 57 c-c top tube. The colours are not quite right on the pictures, bc I took them with my phone... It's a more desaturated yellow, def more white in it. On the derailluer hanger it says Shimano

Anyway I hope you can help me here.

Some pics:


----------



## ChristianB (Jul 27, 2004)

Thanks, Kind of figured... Still It'll suit just fine for my winterride.

Btw. How about the KG233 and KG243, no steel in them ?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Nope. LOOK only made one all steel frame and that was the Reynolds 753 frame of 1985.

LOOK also made a steel lugged, carbon tubed frame called the 111. It was designed to be a touring frame..

The frame in the picture looks like someone put some LOOK stickers on an old cromo frame.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

ChristianB said:


> Thanks, Kind of figured... Still It'll suit just fine for my winterride.
> 
> Btw. How about the KG233 and KG243, no steel in them ?


Oops....I forgot about those....Shame on me. I used to own a KG243.....my bad.....

That frame isn't a 233, 243 or 253....


----------



## ChristianB (Jul 27, 2004)

*Ok, it's not a look....*

Just took another pic, maybe somebody knows, what it is...

The crown is on several of the lugs...


----------



## odeum (May 9, 2005)

could it be wiler? i dunno, anyone?


----------



## bikepro (Jan 22, 2006)

ChristianB said:


> Just took another pic, maybe somebody knows, what it is...
> 
> The crown is on several of the lugs...


It looks like an early 80's Miyata. The cutout "M" in the seat lug is identical to that of my Miyata. Also the cable guides are identical.


----------

